# Lorian / katy or whoever



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

when I try and type PM, my letters on keyboard stick a lot, I don't get this problem when writing in general conv section etc....any chance this can be fixed


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

barsnack said:


> when I try and type PM, my letters on keyboard stick a lot, I don't get this problem when writing in general conv section etc....any chance this can be fixed


Masturbate less over your keyboard?

:ban:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Is it only when you type the letters 'P' and 'M' mate?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Masturbate less over your keyboard?
> 
> :ban:


tell katy to wear more clothes in her avi and I might


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Masturbate less over your keyboard?
> 
> :ban:


LMFAO! Twice


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

seriously, im still having this issue...its weird cause its only when typing in a PM does it fook up...very annoying


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Type it in a notepad, then copy and paste?

Does that work?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anyone else have the issue where they can't see their messages in the sent folder?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Type it in a notepad, then copy and paste?
> 
> Does that work?


erm never tried, good idea


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Username-Here said:


> Does anyone else have the issue where they can't see their messages in the sent folder?


yeah ive got this too...fcuk sake that's two fcuking problems, if a third appears, im going mental


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

barsnack said:


> yeah ive got this too...fcuk sake that's two fcuking problems, if a third appears, im going mental


2 problems and your irish aswell... i think your coping quite well under the circumstances mate 

Oh and i cant see my sent folder either.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

It's normal to not see sent messages unless u tick the box asking to save a copy


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

H



DazUKM said:


> It's normal to not see sent messages unless u tick the box asking to save a copy


It says on mine 37/100 stored?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Username-Here said:


> H
> 
> It says on mine 37/100 stored?


Think that means all total messages m8, so 37 inboxes


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> yeah ive got this too...fcuk sake that's two fcuking problems, if a third appears, im going mental


well ive got a third

when I go to pm or respond properly in depth brunette version I cant actually use the space bar so everything ends up on one continuous line

I cant do this!

or this!

you got that problem too?


----------



## ERIC3VIKING (Jun 28, 2013)

if youve got an issue - get a tissue :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

When I have 5 notifications as soon as iv read the first the rest disappear and I can never find them again...anyone have this?


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

what internet browsers are you all using? This just could be a browser related problem.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Username-Here said:


> Does anyone else have the issue where they can't see their messages in the sent folder?


That is down to your settings which you can edit. Go to 'settings' then 'general settings' (left hand side) and then there's an option to 'save a copy of sent messages'.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

When making a new thread, if I copy and paste something that has some bold print, it makes everything??bold print and I cannot make it reg print again. Also, when I press space bar, it makes the curser go up to a random position, or back to the centre of the word I last wrote, or it makes the bold print reg print... Lots of weird stuff, on tablet though so can't be bothered to type more.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> well ive got a third
> 
> when I go to pm or respond properly in depth brunette version I cant actually use the space bar so everything ends up on one continuous line
> 
> ...


ive got 99 problems and this aint one


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> ive got 99 problems and this aint one


lols tell me ur 99 I wanna know


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Everything works perfect for me.

Jus sayin


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lols tell me ur 99 I wanna know


1-98 - the fact im a midget

99 - the fact im a bald midget


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

barsnack said:


> 1-98 - the fact im a midget
> 
> 99 - the fact im a bald midget


ahhhh grow up!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> ahhhh grow up!!!!


 :clap:


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> When I have 5 notifications as soon as iv read the first the rest disappear and I can never find them again...anyone have this?


I dont get 5 notifications saved up :-( lol.

Once i click the notification button tho and go to likes or whatever i have to sometimes go on my profile to look at my quotes cuz there not in the notifications anymore. Only happens sometimes tho.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Katy said:


> That is down to your settings which you can edit. Go to 'settings' then 'general settings' (left hand side) and then there's an option to 'save a copy of sent messages'.


Thanks, fixed


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

barsnack said:


> when I try and type PM, my letters on keyboard stick a lot, I don't get this problem when writing in general conv section etc....any chance this can be fixed


Yes, this is because you are typing using the T, and D letters:lol:


----------

